# Mongolian Bison



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is a good one for any tough cut of wild game.

*Crock Pot Mongolian Bison*

*Ingredients*


1 1/2 lbs - bison cube steak
1/4 cup - cornstarch 
3/4 cup - water 
3/4 cup - soy sauce 
1/2 cup - brown sugar 
1/2 cup - shredded carrots 
1/2 cup - green onions, chopped 
2 tbsp - olive oil 
2 cloves - garlic, minced 
1/2 tsp - fresh ginger root, minced
1/2 tsp - red pepper flakes (optional) 
 *Directions*


Cut steak into bite-sized pieces.
Coat steak in cornstarch and place into a large resealable plastic bag.
Blend water, soy sauce, brown sugar, carrots, green onions, olive oil, garlic, and ginger together in a bowl; pour into the bag with the beef and seal.
Store bag of marinating beef in the refrigerator for 8 to 12 hours.
Empty bag into the slow cooker and cook on Low until the meat is tender, about 4 to 5 hours.
Serve over rice or noodles with steamed broccoli on the side.


----------

